# A little help needed....



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Get ready for a long winded story. 

September 2008, i was involved in an accident. I was stationary at traffic lights, when a lady driver runs straight into the back of me and therefore pushed me into the car infront. The handbrake was on, and seatbelt was worn. Now, my car was written off and have been paid for this, her car, im not sure, but couldnt get into gear, and the guy infront only had minor damage. So we pulled up at the side of the road, i was shaken quite bad, exchanged details and off me and the guy drove. She waited for recovery. I got home and was in a real amount of pain, so the mrs took me to hospital. They checked me over, gave me painkillers and it resulted in me having 6 weeks off work. Since then, i went to see a medical expert, provided by my insurers, he suggested i had 6-8 sessions of physio, and 3 months after the date of going to see him, i should be well again. This simply was not the case, and i have had a total of 17 or 18 sessions of physio. The pain has got alot better, i must admit. But i am still not right. It is still in my left sholder and neck. My solictior said he would see what sort of offer the other insurers make, and if it isnt a substantial amount, he would send me to see the medical expert again. This is whats happening and im awaiting to go and see him again. He is actually waiting for all my notes. 

So my point is, what was this substantial amount of compensation? What amount might i be looking at? Now i understand each and individual claim is differant. So im only looking for an estimate. I know for sure and has been authorised an amount for loss of wages. 

A guy at work, had a bump, she scraped his car, he claimed compensation, never had time off work at got £3,000 of £4,000, cant remeber. Again another person at work, there insurers said to her, that when anyone makes a claim, it's automatically £6000 for what happened to her. Her and a taxi, couldnt stop in the snow/ice and hit each other, wrote her car off. Is this true, or is she just bull'in me up?

Thanks for any help. 

Matt


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Whiplash claims often start around the £2k/£2.5 mark, but the amount can increase depending on the severity and long term effect. 

The medical bills and loss of wages should be met and then there is the actual compensation for your suffering so to speak. It's all calculated by using "Ogden Tables", your PI solicitor should have a good idea of the level of settlement he looking for or the minimum he will accept, so you are probably best off asking him for an indication in all fairness.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, thanks for this. I did ask my solicitor, but it seemed as though he didnt want to say, and didnt give me a rough figure. On what infomation i have given to you, what figure do you think i may receive?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry mate, in truth i have no idea, we leave all that for the courts to decide. Each person varies so much as everyones circumstances are different, so it's almost impossible to compare apples with apples when looking at previous compensation claims.


----------

